# Hello from Harrodsburg, KY!



## Meribee (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello! I've been reading these forums for a couple of years now and finally decided to create an account. I'm a beekeeper in central Kentucky with 3 of 3 hives still alive as of today. 

I work at Shaker Village of Pleasant Hill, and have been helping them develop both a production and education apiary, as well as pollinator education programming. The Village is a private non profit, National Historic Landmark with about 3,000 acres and 30 or so historic structures. It's a fabulous place to work and they have been wonderfully supportive of creating new pollinator programs. I feel so lucky to work at a place that lets me do some of the things I'd like to do in my free time anyway!

Anyway, just wanted to say hello and introduce myself  I look forward to learning from folks here!


----------



## Ibeetom (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rick_ Sprague (Feb 7, 2012)

I've been to Shaker Village. What an honor to work there. This would be a dream come true job for me. Count yourself as blessed! Welcome to the forum. There are a lot of smart folks here.


----------



## Rick_ Sprague (Feb 7, 2012)

Ibeetom,
I have a cousin, Jimmy Sprague who is a retired teacher from Harrodsburg. What a nice town you live in.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome
wouldnt we all like to have access to that type of acreage to put bees on, envious


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## timgoodin (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome from Western Kentucky. Shaker Village sounds like a great weekend adventure for my family! Good luck with your bees this year, things are about to start getting fun with the weather improving and spring around the corner!

Tim


----------



## Meribee (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! It certainly is a privilege to work here. The management has been incredibly supportive of the bee and other pollinator programs I've proposed. I am trying to create a set of education programs and business model that will truly support honeybees, native pollinators, and beekeeping as a form of sustainable agriculture. I think this forum will be a great way to get ideas and find out what has been successful for other beekeepers!


----------

